

Show HN: Screencast on Meteor Dynamic Scoping - mathec
https://www.eventedmind.com/posts/meteor-dynamic-scoping-with-environment-variables

======
rywalker
Great screencast @mathec — loving Meteor!

~~~
mathec
Thanks!

